# Favorite quotes-sayings; Non-religious.



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

What are some of your favorite-go to sayings, that are non-religious.
(I personally find christian catch phrases cliquish, and irritating)

*My gf says:*
Under commit, over deliver.

*I personally like:*
Life's not fair, get a helmet
Say what you mean, mean what you say.

*I just heard:*
You'll never know what you can do, until you are challenged.
(daughters recruiter)


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Most things in the world can be explained by greed and malice. Find a better way.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

dont pee down my neck and tell me its raining

a smith&wesson beats 4 aces

im tired of hearing the wind blow i want to see some trees fall

in a beauracy like a cesspool, over time the really big pieces will come to the top

im from the govt and im here to help


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

What's with the anti-religious threads lately...sheesh.

I'm apparently not allowed to have a favorite saying then.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Grampa said,

"life is not fair, that's just the way it is, get used to it"

"if you put dumb in, you will get dumb out"

"if you life life right you may just get through it unscathed, but if you do it wrong your garrentted to have a rough time"

"if you only ever learn to pleasure a woman with your^&*# then you have missed the whole point of being there"

The last one took me probably 15 years to figure out what he was trying to tell me. But, it finally hit me he was talking about pleasures of the heart.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

You Have made your own bed ,now sleep in it . Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

No shame in being poor == its just awful unhandy


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

'....full of sound and fury, signifying nothing' I know, it's Shakespeare, but it's applicable sometimes....

Money talks, sh.. walks

that dog wont hunt

water seeks its' own level

I love the one about the tongue/woman, doing it myself..... thanks for explaining-for a moment, I wondered.....

between the devil and the deep blue sea

if it is to be, then it is up to me....(quote)

up a creek, no paddle....

do bears poo in the woods? 

And, I know this isn't applicable, really, but I'll leave ya with this 'koan'....'what is the sound of one hand clapping?'


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Can't fix stupid.
If you don't care, no one ELSE will, either.
Yesterday's gone...get over it!
Doesn't matter what you have, matters what you give.

And DH's favorite concerning work:

Sit flows downhill.

Mon


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Given enough time, people ruin everything.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

If ya ain't the _lead_ dog,,
The scenery never changes...(o)


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

suck it up buttercup.

Literally

no ---- sherlock.

would you like me to explain that with crayons...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

_Rudeness is a small person's imitation of power._



.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.


.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i went to the woods because i wished to live deliberately to front only the essential facts of life,.......,and not,when i came to die,discover that i had not lived...Henry David Thoreau

suck marrow....Thoreau

pull the rip cord....elkhound


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

One of my favorite personal mottos is a quote by John Wayne:

_Courage is being scared to death, and saddling up anyway._



.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Son, if you want to run with the big dogs, you better learn to lift your leg higher.

What happens on the brick stack, stays on the brick stack.

I don't think so. You'll fall in love and I'll fall asleep.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

A few more favorites:


You don't stop playing because you get old;
You get old because you stop playing!


If you can't see the bright side of life, polish the dull side.


If you treat everything like a life or death matter, prepare to die a lot of times.


He who has injured you was either stronger or weaker than you are. If weaker, then spare him; if stronger, spare yourself. 


Don't prepare to just survive the bad times, prepare so that you don't even notice them.



.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

_Perspective is everything._ To a worm, digging in the hard ground is more relaxing than going fishing.



.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

sherry in Maine said:


> '...
> I love the one about the tongue/woman, doing it myself..... thanks for explaining-for a moment, I wondered.....


:smack:  I didn't know they had gutters in Maine.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

sustainabilly, ???.....

I knew that quote meant something aside from what it looked like......but didn't know what.......
Gutters indeed......
they have toilets in Maine too.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My personal motto..

"If you don't know what you stand for, you'll fall for anything."


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

no matter what the outcome, you have still succeeded for having tried.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Blessed are those who, when they have nothing to say, refuse to say it. -- My high school trig teacher when I got on his last nerve one day.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Those who are successful at what they do don't give a rip about what others think about them.

There are no atheists in a life boat (or fox hole).

Not sure this is exact: "I'm not fluent in the language of violence, but I know enough to get by in places where it's spoken."

You tend to get more of what you tolerate.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

"Anger is an acid that can do more damage to the vessel in which it is stored, 
than to anything on which it is poured."

"A man who carries a cat by the tail can learn something he can learn in no other way." 

As Always (my favorite author),
Mark Twain


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

"#&*@ happens Kitten, and sometimes you just have to deal with it.
_--Dr. Peter Venkman_​


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It's not over 'til the fat lady sings.

I tend to stay away from fat ladies who sing!

Mon


----------



## chestnut (Sep 9, 2008)

The laws of nature need no lawyers.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

You wouldn't worry about what other people thought,,

If you knew how seldom, they thought of you

*Dr. Phil s Dad*


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Life isn't fair. Adjust.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

This one goes along nicely with LA's post (#31):

Don't worry about what other people think; they don't do it very often.




.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you've got to eat [], don't nibble. 
And a quote from my mom. The world is full of persons who's only redeeming quality is, they're a really nice person.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

"It's really none of my business what you think of me."


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wish in one hand and spit in the other and see which one gets filled first.

2nd place is the first loser.

Do not let what someone else says or thinks about you, define you.

Cut your own path.

Shoot for the moon, and if you miss? You are still among the stars.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

"Success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm." _Winston Churchill_

"You have to leave the city of your comfort and go into the wilderness of your intuition.You can&#8217;t get there by bus, only by hard work and risk and by not quite knowing what you&#8217;re doing. What you&#8217;ll discover will be wonderful. What you&#8217;ll discover will be yourself." &#8211; _Alan Alda_

"We don&#8217;t laugh because we&#8217;re happy &#8211; we&#8217;re happy because we laugh."
-_William James_

"Would that I could gather your houses into my hand, and like a sower scatter them in forest and meadow. Would the valleys were your streets, and the green paths your alleys, that you might seek one another through vineyards, and come with the fragrance of the earth in your garments."- Khalil Gibran &#8220;_The Prophet_&#8221; (Houses)

&#8220;Courage doesn&#8217;t always roar. Sometimes courage is the little voice at the end of the day that says I&#8217;ll try again tomorrow.&#8221; -_Mary Anne Radmache_

&#8220;Throw your dreams into space like a kite, and you do not know what it will bring back, a new life, a new friend, a new love, a new country.&#8221;
&#8213; _AnaÃ¯s Nin_

&#8220;Sometimes life knocks you on your ass&#8230; get up, get up, get up!!! Happiness is not the absence of problems, it&#8217;s the ability to deal with them.&#8221; _Steve Maraboli_

&#8220;Your living is determined not so much by what life brings to you as by the attitude you bring to life; not so much by what happens to you as by the way your mind looks at what happens.&#8221; _Khalil Gibran_

I could go on and on...lol (one who reads a LOT)

~ST


----------



## Centralilrookie (Jul 12, 2012)

As I was growing up my dad would quite often tell me- Son if your brains were dynamite there wouldn't be enough there to blow your nose.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

each level within an organization reflect their preception of the level above them

be alert we need more lerts

if if if

if a frog packed a 38 he wouldnt be afraid of snakes

if the dog hadnt stopped to crap he would have caught the rabbit and
if you hadnt stopped to watch you would have seen a good race

if a frog had wings he wouldnt bump his rear

if if and buts were candy and nuts oh what a merry christmas it would be


----------



## Wavertree (Dec 1, 2013)

The opposite of Love is not Hate, it's Apathy.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@ dkhern, Yeah... the ifs. If wishes were fishes we'd all live by the sea.

The greatest gift you can give to somebody is your own personal development... ~Jim Rohn

&#8220;When in danger or in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout.&#8221; 
~ Herman Wouk

&#8220;You know you're in love when you can't fall asleep because reality is finally better than your dreams.&#8221; 
~ Dr. Seuss


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

1. Whoever said life was going to be fair? (My Mom)
2. No one can make you feel inferior without your consent. (Eleanor Roosevelt)
3. Build a bridge and get over it
4. The way to get started is to quit talking and start doing (Walt Disney)

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/w/walt_disney.html#b4L6ZL5tcJBrDCAv.99​


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

"A man who makes a habit of constantly acting on the impulse to make things better will never lack for profitable work." -- Chuck Holton, _Making Men _

"Get correct views of life, and learn to see the world in its true light. It will enable you to live pleasantly, to do good, and, when summoned away, to leave without regret." -- Gen. Robert E. Lee

"Life is tough, but it's even tougher when you're stupid" -- John Wayne

"If you're going to be dumb, you gotta be tough".


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

He's/she's sharp as a marble.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

This to shall pass.

Live and let live.

But for the Grace of God.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

He/She could screw up a 1 car funeral.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

No doubt about it......


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Here are three of my favorites


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

My father's favorite:
"We have met the enemy and he is us." Pogo

"You're either part of the solution or you're part of the problem." Generally aattributed to Eldridge Cleaver, but actually from a commercial for Vista. 
​


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

zong said:


> My father's favorite:
> "We have met the enemy and he is us." Pogo​


 One of my favorites too. I miss Pogo and his gang.
​


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

In the grand scheme of things, there is no grand scheme.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

the last one

the unaware are undware that they are unaware


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

From my army days.

The army is about controlled chaos.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe that's what I need.....a soldier in my life?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

"For what it&#8217;s worth: it&#8217;s never too late to be whoever you want to be. I hope you live a life you&#8217;re proud of, and if you find that you&#8217;re not, I hope you have the strength to start all over again.&#8221; &#8211; F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## SugarMag (Jun 30, 2011)

"Not everyone's had your advantages, dear." said to my daughter who grew up a block from the projects and just loathes a bigot. Not in the projects, we were able to do a little bit better than that.

"All of us are in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars." Oscar Wilde by way of Chrissy Hines

"You can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes, you might find, you get what you need." The Stones, of course.

"What wisdom can you find that is greater than kindness?" Ghandi

"If I can't dance I don't want to be part of your revolution." Emma Goldman


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

"Good , Fast, Cheap. You may choose only two."

"Pee on the fire and call in the dogs because this hunt's over."


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

"What you do in life echos in eternity" --from the movie, "Gladiator"

"Get busy livin', or get busy dyin' " --from the movie, "Shawshank Redemption"

"It's all "splits" and giggles 'till someone giggles and "splits"!

"Don't sweat the small stuff...and it's ALL small stuff."

If someone says "See you tomorrow" I'll answer with "God willin' and the creek don't rise"!
If someone says "How are you?" I'll answer with "Fair to midlin"!


----------

